# Tea breaks at work



## Greeneye (26 Apr 2010)

I work in the civil service and have been told I can have one fifteen min break in the morning and my lunch and no other breaks. I argued if I am in work at eight in the morning and leave at six in the evening I should be able to have a 15 min afternoon break, but I was told I was not,  Union Rep, no help in this matter. Anyone shed light on this, it does not seem right to me.


----------



## paddi22 (26 Apr 2010)

how long is your lunch break?


----------



## Greeneye (26 Apr 2010)

I can take a break for a  half and hour or two hours but usually I take on half an hour.


----------



## Greeneye (26 Apr 2010)

I can break from half an hour to two hours, but I usually break for just half an hour.


----------



## enoxy (26 Apr 2010)

You poor thing - imagine not being allowed to put your feet up and having a wee cup of tea in the afternoon.  My heart bleeds for you. You'll not get a huge deal of sympathy about your predicament....


----------



## jhegarty (26 Apr 2010)

Most places would be 15 + 30 + 15 


Strange they are offering 2 hours for lunch , but been so stingy on the breaks.


----------



## Deas (26 Apr 2010)

Here's the law on the matter:

Rests and intervals at work.	
12.—(1) An employer shall not require an employee to work for a period of more than 4 hours and 30 minutes without allowing him or her a break of at least 15 minutes.

(2) An employer shall not require an employee to work for a period of more than 6 hours without allowing him or her a break of at least 30 minutes; such a break may include the break referred to in subsection (1).


----------



## Yeager (26 Apr 2010)

How can you have the option of 2 hrs for lunch. That sounds more like a hobbie than a job. I wouldn't know what to do with 2 hrs off at lunch that would require alot of sh^te talk. 

You sound over worked alright, you should request a week off.


----------



## irishlinks (26 Apr 2010)

This has got to be a wind up?
Two paid tea breaks a day plus lunch !!


----------



## fobs (26 Apr 2010)

Where I work we get a 10 minute teabreak in the morning...an hour for lunch and a 10 minute teabreak in the evening. Private company. Hours are 9-5:30.


----------



## Greeneye (26 Apr 2010)

*Tea breaks*

I cannot access the replies to my message, have  to contact admin, please bear with me and thanks for replies.


----------



## Slim (26 Apr 2010)

Greeneye said:


> I work in the civil service and have been told I can have one fifteen min break in the morning and my lunch and no other breaks. I argued if I am in work at eight in the morning and leave at six in the evening I should be able to have a 15 min afternoon break, but I was told I was not, Union Rep, no help in this matter. Anyone shed light on this, it does not seem right to me.


 Ignore the begrudgers. What are the other employees getting? A short tea break in the afternoon is appropriate in most CS/PS settings. I assume the 2 hr lunch break is on flexi time?

Slim


----------



## tenchi-fan (26 Apr 2010)

We're allowed a 15 minute teabreak and an unpaid lunch-break of between 30mins and 1hr 45 mins. 
When i worked in a callcentre our breaks were 15min paid + 30/45min unpaid +15min paid

Did you ever hear of a stretch break? It's when you get up from your desk, walk around a bit, or go to the bathroom, or grab a cup of coffee to take back to your desk.. No one is going to yell at you for taking 5 minutes in the afternoon! 

If you are doing unpaid overtime you can take as long a break as you like! Otherwise you really shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## runner (26 Apr 2010)

Since you posted this during official work hours, you are obviously taking your own informal breaks. Maybe get a flask and have your own cup of tea.


----------



## Greeneye (26 Apr 2010)

Maybe I am not making myself clear here, I work a nine hour day and get a 45 min break in total, if I want to take a two hour break I have to work up that time as in work an extra hour and half, quit sarcasm just looking for information, I working in private company before civil service for over 15 years and know there is something wrong in this, please if you want to vent you bitterness go to another thread I just want facts, not your nastiness.


----------



## Greeneye (26 Apr 2010)

I posted this at nine at night I am finished work - are  you crazies on this site???


----------



## niceoneted (26 Apr 2010)

OP can you clarify if you are working these hours as part of flexi time in order to be able to take the worked up time back?


----------



## Greeneye (26 Apr 2010)

Sorry didnt notice the replies from normal people in this thread, yes the two hour lunch would be flexi and no I cant go get a quick cup of tea and drink it at my desk as it is not allowed because they do not allow afternoon break of any description, people did take their tea to their desk but this is under discussion now!!


----------



## tenchi-fan (26 Apr 2010)

Greeneye said:


> Sorry didnt notice the replies from normal people in this thread, yes the two hour lunch would be flexi and no I cant go get a quick cup of tea and drink it at my desk as it is not allowed because they do not allow afternoon break of any description, people did take their tea to their desk but this is under discussion now!!



i don't work with you so I can't really comment on your situation.

But anywhere I previously worked had no problems with people nipping down to get a cup of tea to take back to their desk.
The problems occurred when certain individuals used the opportunity to have a smoke with their coffee. Or go to the shops. So generally it's a case of a few people ruining it on everybody. 

The law is pretty clear on the frequency of breaks. 
15 minutes to break up 4.5 hours of continuous work. and toilet breaks when you need them! Typically this only allows an employee one 15 minute paid break a day.


----------



## niceoneted (26 Apr 2010)

I am still not clear about the flexi time. 
Are you choosing to work from 8am to 6pm and only opt for the minimum half hour lunch so as you are working up hours. If not then are you working a 47.5 hrs a week or are you working 38 hr week in 4 days. 
If the answer is the latter then I suspect that they are not obliged to provide the second break in the afternoon.


----------



## redbhoy (27 Apr 2010)

What does your contract say?


----------



## Complainer (27 Apr 2010)

Your best option for solving this is probably through the Union rep. That's what you pay your subs for.

Go back and push the union to address the matter.


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2010)

In theory we don’t allow afternoon breaks unless people are working ‘till after 6.30. The standard day is 8-4.30 with a 15 minute paid break in the morning and 30 minutes unpaid for lunch so working ‘till 6.30 gives two hours overtime. In practice most people take the break if they are working ‘till 6 and it’s really no big deal as nobody can keep going without some sort of a break, formal or informal, in the afternoon. 

Some of the replies on this thread are just nasty.


----------



## fobs (27 Apr 2010)

I feel a bit of give and take works best in a workplace unless people totally are taking advantage. We have a coffee dock at work with coffee/tea available troughout the day free of charge. We can go at any time for a takeaway coffee and bring it back to our desks.

We work hard and if overtime (unpaid) is required we will do it and if the odd weekend is needed to be covered (unpaid) we will do it so free tea/coffee is a perk that is good value for money to the employers in my opinion


----------



## doubledeb (27 Apr 2010)

I wonder would there have been very different reply's if the OP was working in the private sector.  Any excuse to bash the CS/PS.


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2010)

fobs said:


> I feel a bit of give and take works best in a workplace unless people totally are taking advantage. We have a coffee dock at work with coffee/tea available troughout the day free of charge. We can go at any time for a takeaway coffee and bring it back to our desks.
> 
> We work hard and if overtime (unpaid) is required we will do it and if the odd weekend is needed to be covered (unpaid) we will do it so free tea/coffee is a perk that is good value for money to the employers in my opinion



It sounds like your employer has it about right.


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Apr 2010)

Generally in the CS there's tacit agreement about an afternoon break - though it used to wreck my head when i'd see people heading off for coffee at 3.30 and then come back and clock out to go home just after 4. 

Perhaps the OPs boss has noticed something similar and is now putting an end to afternoon breaks, it usually happens that it's a few people taking the proverbials that ruin it for everyone else. 

The OP should take that stretch break which sounds like a good idea, and they should also remember that it's their choice to work until 6.30 to build up flexi and not an obligation.


----------



## Greeneye (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks people, the office I work in is the one of the hardest working office, people just never stop and the afternoon break for me is just to get away from the computer for ten minutes and get a quick bite because I am starving at around four. The people imposing this rule are working part time!! six hours and they take the same amount of breaks as us who maybe work three or four hours more than them. The union is useless, I have tried to get their assistance and this and other matters but they just useless, It is give and take and this is just the latest mis-management in my office, I am very lucky to be able to work one day from home, but I can only do this on the basis that I do double the work than I would in the office and this is checked when I return to the office, the reason I was told I can do double the work is because I have no interruptions at home. If the office I worked in was efficient I would love to be part of the team, but its a mess. Anyhow I think I will be resorting to chocolate in my desk drawer with a straw connected to a tea cup! I agree though about people taking the mickey, I have seen it and it really annoys me and I agree about if I had said I was private sector and not public I probably would not have had the crazies above, its terrible to be reluctant to tell people what I work at such prejudice.


----------



## tenchi-fan (28 Apr 2010)

Greeneye said:


> the afternoon break for me is just to get away from the computer for ten minutes and get a quick bite because I am starving at around four.



That's what you call "pushing the boat out"! a ten minute break is unreasonable and I can see why your manager wants to stamp it out.. 10 mins could easily become 15 for some people.


----------



## Complainer (28 Apr 2010)

Greeneye said:


> The union is useless, I have tried to get their assistance and this and other matters but they just useless,


Don't let them away with this. You are paying for their service through your subs. Get on to the union official (not your local union rep), and if that doesn't help, escalate upwards within the union. Get a few colleagues behind you for extra effect.


----------



## enoxy (28 Apr 2010)

Greeneye said:


> ,  I agree about if I had said I was private sector and not public I probably would not have had the crazies above, its terrible to be reluctant to tell people what I work at such prejudice.


 
Bottom line - the subject of tea breaks is so trivial and juvenile for anyone who works or has worked in the private sector where 2 daily tea breaks and long lunch breaks simply don't exist. I hope when IMF/ECB force Ireland to take the knife to civil service salaries that you will still enjoy your light refreshment in the afternoon.


----------



## doubledeb (28 Apr 2010)

enoxy said:


> I hope when IMF/ECB force Ireland to take the knife to civil service salaries that you will still enjoy your light refreshment in the afternoon.


 
Take no notice greeneye, you seem to be a hard worker and do your job well.  I wouldn't bother going to the union about it tbh, wasting your time, you can only do so much in a day, do your job well, keep your head down and clock out when your done... end of....and keeping a stash in your drawer seems like a good option. 
Enoxy - the lower paid CS salaries have already been cut enough TVM.


----------



## Deiseblue (29 Apr 2010)

enoxy said:


> Bottom line - the subject of tea breaks is so trivial and juvenile for anyone who works or has worked in the private sector where 2 daily tea breaks and long lunch breaks simply don't exist. I hope when IMF/ECB force Ireland to take the knife to civil service salaries that you will still enjoy your light refreshment in the afternoon.




Not correct , Bank of Ireland employees work a 7 hour day with a 1 hour lunch break and two 15 mins breaks daily.

The same applies to a large number of Private Sector employees in more enlightened firms.


----------



## dubrov (29 Apr 2010)

I think standard civil service is 36.25 hours per week (ecluding lunch). So if he takes an hour lunch breeak that would mean roughly a 9am to 5.15pm working day.

It seems to me the 15 minute morning break is not required by law and is offered out of the kindness of the emploers heart.

It is strange that people can't bring a coffee back to their desk though.I know some people who couldn't handle 4 hours without a caffeine fix


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Apr 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> That's what you call "pushing the boat out"! a ten minute break is unreasonable and I can see why your manager wants to stamp it out.. 10 mins could easily become 15 for some people.


 
are there any smokers where you work? smokers get treated with kid gloves in situations like this they seem to get numerous 5/10 minute breaks. your attitude would have us all as slaves.

i think the OP is being treated badly here, s/he's working for a long time in the afternoon and all they want is a short break to get away from the desk. 

if your union rep won't assist report him or her to head office and tell them that's what you'll do if they don't assist.

you could also mention to your boss that you've been feeling lightheaded in the afternoons due to lack of caffeine/sugar and really need that to keep working hard.

i would also start looking at your role profile and perhaps sticking closer to that. do you think you would get any further with your bosses boss? also are there smokers in your area that are treated differently?


----------



## BONDGIRL (6 May 2010)

Greeneye, can I ask why the hell you want to work from home if you have to WORK TWICE AS HARD??? Seems pointless.  Do you get paid for overtime?  I am in a new job now one week, I was let go last Nov so I am very lucky and I did 3 hard interviews to get this job... Its a private big company.. WE work 8.30 to 5. It seems to be 15min break in morning, 1 hour for lunch and then afternoon people just kind of get a cuppa and have at desk wtih biscuit etc..  I think another break woul dbe way too much. I leave at 5pm everyday, I am not starting that crap of staying late and getting no thanks at the end of the day.. why dont you just do your set hours and LEAVEEEEEEEEE and ENJOY YOUR LIFE outside of work........ your just a number in a job and you could get the sack at any stage, I thought I would be in my last job forever but I got the boot and so did 200 others........  
Do your set hours 9-5 whatever and leave!!!!!!!!!! Life too short


----------



## gianni (6 May 2010)

enoxy said:


> Bottom line - the subject of tea breaks is so trivial and juvenile for anyone who works or has worked in the private sector where 2 daily tea breaks and long lunch breaks simply don't exist.



Not true. 

Two companies I have worked for (1 was one of the big banks, the other an IT multinational) had morning and afternoon breaks. Both had 20 min morning breaks and the bank had 10 mins afternoon with 15 allowed in the IT multinational. Also the tea/coffee/biscuits were supplied by the employer. We also were allowed 1 hour lunch.


----------



## TLC (6 May 2010)

Greeneye said:


> Maybe I am not making myself clear here, I work a nine hour day and get a 45 min break in total, if I want to take a two hour break I have to work up that time as in work an extra hour and half, quit sarcasm just looking for information, I working in private company before civil service for over 15 years and know there is something wrong in this, please if you want to vent you bitterness go to another thread I just want facts, not your nastiness.



Well said!!


----------



## dubrov (9 May 2010)

Except, unless it is a very strange civil service contract, a 9 hour day with a haff an hour break is an exaggeration. It is most likely a 7.15 day (15 minutes paid break) + 30 minutes unpaid.


----------



## Trafford (16 Jun 2010)

enoxy said:


> Bottom line - the subject of tea breaks is so trivial and juvenile for anyone who works or has worked in the private sector where 2 daily tea breaks and long lunch breaks simply don't exist.



This....

....from my experience anyway. My first thought when I read this was "what's a tea-break?"

Surely the OP can get up to go to the bathroom when the need is there, or get up to get a drink of water?


----------



## 26cb (16 Jun 2010)

Which Department ?


----------



## liaconn (7 Jul 2010)

Hi Greeneye

I work in the Civil Service and we're allowed a break in the morning and we can also take a break in the afternoon if we want (although most people don't bother). I think this is normal in most civil service departments so it sounds as if some local manager is just taking it on themselves to change the rules. The fact that you're not even allowed have a cup of tea at your desk sounds really petty. I would go back to your union rep and insist s/he does something about it.

Also, ignore some of the stupid comments on here. Any mention of the Civil Service will very quickly bring out some private sector people puffing their chest and talking about how hard they work, how they never stop for lunch, don't get home until midnight and have to be back in at 3am etc etc. It gets like a Monty Python sketch sometimes.


----------

